# 1997 maxima fuse panel diagram..



## ctbright567 (Mar 17, 2010)

i dont know which fuse is which. any help?


----------



## Cyber1 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Dead 1997 Nissan Maxima GLE. I there a master fuse.*

I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima GLE with a fully charged battery. The car suddenly appears completely dead. No lights, no ignition key response. Is there a master fuse. If yes, where is it and what type is required?


----------

